# Fly Spray



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Who here fly sprays thier goats?

I spray mine down when I do Rocky - my horse - Lulu runs like the devil is after her and crazy Cookie just stands there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine HATE it. I use horse fly spray


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the same type for the goats and the horses. And usually try to buy the ones that have more natural ingredients.

The does will stand for spraying as long as I don't go too far up their necks. The kids vary depending on which one but I don't spray them as much.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys take off running as do all of my girls, except Bootsie....she just stands and enjoys it! I use the Bronco horse spray from TSC.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

I spray the goats and dogs with a horse fly spray they ALL HATE it. The dogs give me that pathetic don't you love me look and the goats run as if I am trying to skin them but it stops the fly bites and constant annoyance so even if they hate it, it make s me feel better.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Lulu actually bucked at me this am when I sprayed her down and galloped off - she is so short and round that in itself is good entertainment!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine actually enjoy it?? I use 3 parts skin-so-soft to 1 part water and it works great where I am  And they smell so nice :ROFL:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I use a non-toxic fly repellent on my critters and the goats don't mind it at all. I spritz it on their coats and then brush it in. Since they avoid water like the plague except to drink it, the repellent only has to be reapplied every few days. And it makes them smell nice, like rosemary and cedar. Here' a link if anyone's interested:

http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Nat ... ct_Control

Deb Mc


----------

